# instalación desde un ebuild

## rasmusen

buenas necesitaba el pyhotn 2.5 por unos temas de nuevas funciones y librerias...entonces bueno mirando en /usr/portage pues he instalado directamente con la herramienta ebuilds, con los pasos (fetch, digest,unpack...) según viene en el manual de gentoo.....

Según leo, es lo que hace internamente cuando hacemos un emerge.....pues bueno he instalado la versión python2.5, en mi sistema estaba la 2.4, una vez isntalado y probado mirando la versión directamente con el comando python....me doy cuenta de que si hago un emerge -p python...me sigue diciendo la 2.4....

esto me da un poco de miedo pq ya me cargué una vez gentoo jugando con el python....

tengo que preocuparme por ello???

es lo mismo instalar con los 7 pasos de ebuilds, que desde emerge ??

gracias...

----------

## opotonil

¿No hubiera sido mejor desenmascarar python e instalarlo con emerge, como siempre?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=3

salu2.

----------

## rasmusen

pues estoy contigo en eso la verdad que me precipite un poco tal vez...nose había echo algunas instalaciones con la herramienta ebuilds y bueno todo va bien....tal vez un revdep-rebuild o un python-updater lo solucionen...aunq este ultimo no se si será el updater del 2.4 o del 2.5 no me fio mucho...

esperare a informarme mas sobre "ebuilds"  antes de hacer algo....

gracias...

----------

## i92guboj

 *rasmusen wrote:*   

> pues estoy contigo en eso la verdad que me precipite un poco tal vez...nose había echo algunas instalaciones con la herramienta ebuilds y bueno todo va bien....tal vez un revdep-rebuild o un python-updater lo solucionen...aunq este ultimo no se si será el updater del 2.4 o del 2.5 no me fio mucho...
> 
> esperare a informarme mas sobre "ebuilds"  antes de hacer algo....
> 
> gracias...

 

No es necesario que te informes sobre ebuilds. Es necesario que te leas el handbook. Todo lo necesario para usar rama inestable y para mezclar ebuilds de inestable en la estable está en el handbook. La herramienta ebuild no está indicada para el usuario final y tan solo debería ser usada por desarrolladores de ebuilds y de portage. La única herramienta soportada para instalar software en Gentoo es "emerge".

----------

## achaw

Esto no aporta nada al post, pero me parece una salvajada instalar con el comando ebuild teniendo tantas alternativas validas con portage.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

A mi me parece una salvajada preguntar en el foro sin haber leído antes el handbook  :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> A mi me parece una salvajada preguntar en el foro sin haber leído antes el handbook 

 

Tambien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Don Stolz se levantó de mal humor me parece  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## rasmusen

valla.no esperaba este tipo de respuestas.no creo a ver arremetido contra nada o nadie, tampoco creo q la palabra salvajada sea la correcta para ese caso, considero una salvajada otras atrocidades que vemos en el mundo. nada mensaje captado.

EDIT: la herramienta ebuilds forma parte de la documentación que hay en la pagina.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6

no creo que este mal experimentar e intentar conocer al maximo nuestro sistema y las herramientas q aporta.Last edited by rasmusen on Fri May 30, 2008 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

 *rasmusen wrote:*   

> valla.no esperaba este tipo de respuestas.no es la primera que veo de este tipo en el foro.no creo a ver arremetido contra nada o nadie, tampoco creo q la palabra salvajada sea la correcta para ese caso, considero una salvajada otras atrocidades que vemos en el mundo. nada mensaje captado.

 

Amigo, tomatelo con calma. "Salvajada" en terminos informaticos. Lo que quiero decir es que me suena a querer arreglar tu CPU con una motosierra, cuando con un simple destornillador se hace, si es que es valida la comparacion  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Creo que con mirar el emoticono que puse se nota enseguida el tono que pretendía transmitir, siento si no ha sido tan obvio como esperaba

----------

## rasmusen

si estoy tranquilo...entiendo perfectamente que para gente experta como vosotros sea un poco pesado contestar preguntas básicas o incluso tontas...pero bueno entiendo que una de las razones de estos foros es atraer a gente a este mundo no? fomentar que la gente se enganche a linux y a  gentoo si quiere un paso mas.... por eso no entiendo algunas de las respuestas que se ven por aqui...me he leido el handbook...pero aun asi  soy usuario linux desde hace bien poco...se me escapan muchas cosas....no siempre el handbook te lo dice todo....por eso acudo al foro....y entiendo q a veces sea para tonterias....a mi me gusta experimentar no le tengo aprecio a mi sistema y por eso experimento...pero a veces llego a puntos que nose ni como salir....

de todas formas espero estar mas acertado en ocasiones futuras...

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: la herramienta ebuilds forma parte de la documentación que hay en la pagina.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6
> ...

 

No es por meter vaza, pero podias haber escogido un handbook un poco mas moderno... el que citas es del 2004 y lo primero que pone es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Renuncia de responsabilidad:  Este manual ha sido sustituido por una versión más reciente y no tendrá soporte de aquí en adelante.
> 
> 

 

Salu2.

PD: Siento no poder ayudarte pero de la herramienta ebuilds no tengo ni idea... aunque imagino que igual que lo instalaste a mano puedas desinstalarlo a mano y reinstalarlo mediante emerge, desenmascarando la version que te interese.

----------

## JotaCE

 *rasmusen wrote:*   

> si estoy tranquilo...entiendo perfectamente que para gente experta como vosotros sea un poco pesado contestar preguntas básicas o incluso tontas...pero bueno entiendo que una de las razones de estos foros es atraer a gente a este mundo no? fomentar que la gente se enganche a linux y a  gentoo si quiere un paso mas.... por eso no entiendo algunas de las respuestas que se ven por aqui...me he leido el handbook...pero aun asi  soy usuario linux desde hace bien poco...se me escapan muchas cosas....no siempre el handbook te lo dice todo....por eso acudo al foro....y entiendo q a veces sea para tonterias....a mi me gusta experimentar no le tengo aprecio a mi sistema y por eso experimento...pero a veces llego a puntos que nose ni como salir....
> 
> de todas formas espero estar mas acertado en ocasiones futuras...

 

No es la idea preguntar y desear aprender. todos y cada uno de los que aqui estamos, hemos tenido muchas y variadas inquietudes que resolver y sin duda este es el mejor lugar.

Mi consejor es que no seas tan literal en lo que te dicen y te tomes las cosas con mas calma, este foro se caracteriza por ser muy cordial a pesar que gentoo requiere algun grado mas de especializacion que muchas otras distribuciones.

Si no me crees date una vuelta por los foros ubunteros que por hacer una "pregunta tonta" te parten a regañadas!

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno muchachos, relajémonos todos. No creo que esto sea algo como para ser recordado en la historia mundial.

 *rasmusen wrote:*   

> valla.no esperaba este tipo de respuestas.no creo a ver arremetido contra nada o nadie, tampoco creo q la palabra salvajada sea la correcta para ese caso, considero una salvajada otras atrocidades que vemos en el mundo. nada mensaje captado.
> 
> EDIT: la herramienta ebuilds forma parte de la documentación que hay en la pagina.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6
> ...

 

La única pega es que ese handbook es para 2004.2, exáctamente hace 4 años. Algo desfasado...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no creo que este mal experimentar e intentar conocer al maximo nuestro sistema y las herramientas q aporta.

 

Absolutamente, no. Pero como usuario, aprende primero a hacer las cosas por el cauce correcto. Una vez que realmente conoces el sistema operativo y que sabes usarlo de la forma adecuada, entonces puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana. 

De hecho, también puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana ahora, pero si algo se joroba, entonces no esperes soporte. Es imposible que te lo podamos dar porque al no hacer las cosas de la forma normal no sabemos que problemas colaterales puedes haber introducido. Por eso, en primer lugar, el handbook actualizado:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

Una vez que leas eso, si no encuentras algo ahí estaremos encantados de ayudarte. El capítulo al que me refería antes era:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1<

Sección 3.b

----------

## rasmusen

nunca he dudado de la cordialidad de este foro....tal vez me he adentrado con demasiadas ganas y poca paciencia en este mundo de linux....llevo con muchas ganas desde siempre pro nunca había tenido ni el tiempo ni las ganas suficientes para ello...y ahora pues es verdad q tal vez vaya demasiado rapido.....de echo me meti en gentoo por ser el q mas conocimiento requiere y en el q considero antes voy aprender......

P.D: bueno el tema del handbook del 2004 cogi rapidamente el enlace para postearlo aqui...no es el que me he leido jejej.....

pues nada decir q bueno estamos todos aqui a la misma y decir que me lo tomaré con más calma.....

gracias a todos....

----------

## johpunk

bueno yo tengo una duda, intente instalar savage con un ebuild termine de hacerle el digest y todo ok pero cuando voy a emergear el juego me sale missing keywords! que debo hacer para poder instalarlo?  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno yo tengo una duda, intente instalar savage con un ebuild termine de hacerle el digest y todo ok pero cuando voy a emergear el juego me sale missing keywords! que debo hacer para poder instalarlo? 

 

Tienes que añadir una entrada correcta para dicho paquete con un keyword adecuado en el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords. El keyword correcto dependerá del ebuild. Otra opción sería editar el ebuild e incluir el keyword para la rama estable de tu arquitectura. (x86, amd64 o la que sea).

Esto no garantiza que vaya a compilar  :Razz:  Tan solo te asegura que portage dejará de quejarse.

----------

## johpunk

ok ya modifique el ebuild y le estoy haciendo nuevamente el digest cuando termine y depende como me vaya vuelvo a postear gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

excelente ya puse instalar savage via ebuild pero no me ejecuta el juego desde el icono del menu solo si lo ejecuto por consola y como root  =_= que debo hacer para no tomar ese riesgo  :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

gpasswd -a usuario games quizás?

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> gpasswd -a usuario games quizás?
> 
> Salud!

 

eso ya lo hise hace tiempo sino no podria jugar nada   :Wink:   y alguna otra cosa que pueda probar?

----------

## johpunk

me e dado cuenta de los permisos de este juego en /usr/games/bin y tanto savage como los demas juegos tienen los mismos permisos, tendra que ver esto el ebuild con el que instale este juego?

----------

